# Does Amazon flex have referral codes?



## JDoey

Does Amazon flex have referral codes? 

I'm trying to refer my friend to drive.

If so where do I find


----------



## Movaldriver

No I have asked a couple of times and they don't


----------



## jester121

Why would they bother, every time they open applications in a market they get absolutely flooded with people wanting to drive.


----------



## Shangsta

JDoey said:


> Does Amazon flex have referral codes?
> 
> I'm trying to refer my friend to drive.
> 
> If so where do I find


Lol no, unlike Uber they actually limit the number of drivers.

Plus I hate the referral code game. Lazy people who don't even drive use their YouTube popularity to get referral money while they saturate the market for the rest of us.


----------



## Placebo17

Yes use the code: LUBEUP4BEZOS


----------



## Shangsta

Placebo17 said:


> Yes use the code: SWIPETOREFRESH


Fixed it for ya


----------

